# Dried Squid



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, the photo didn't attach to the original message.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

I do believe that's the very first HDR image of squid Iv'e ever seen. 

Nice!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Bluesdude said:


> Sorry, the photo didn't attach to the original message.


Blimey! What an art! I cannot imagine squid can be as interesting to look at - as opposed to eating them- .


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah... almost look demonic.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the email input. This image was not an HDR but was a Kodachrome slide, scanned to digital. Thanks again.


----------

